# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Coordination pointer

## NoxiaZ

Hi, anyone found a pointer for the coordination of the player?

----------


## dschu012

PlayerUnit = D2R.exe+0x209AE40
DynamicPath = PlayerUnit+0x38


```
struct DynamicPath {
...
uint16_t PosX;			//0x0002
...
uint16_t PosY;			//0x0006
...
}
```

----------


## NoxiaZ

> PlayerUnit = D2R.exe+0x209AE40
> DynamicPath = PlayerUnit+0x38
> 
> 
> ```
> struct DynamicPath {
> ...
> uint16_t PosX;			//0x0002
> ...
> ...


Thank you so much for this !  :Smile:

----------


## Infinimo

> PlayerUnit = D2R.exe+0x209AE40
> DynamicPath = PlayerUnit+0x38
> 
> 
> ```
> struct DynamicPath {
> ...
> uint16_t PosX;			//0x0002
> ...
> ...


Has anyone managed to get this to work? I have this in C# but it just gives 0 for the coordinates:




> gameProcess = Process.GetProcessesByName("D2R")[0];
> IntPtr processHandle = OpenProcess(PROCESS_WM_READ, false, gameProcess.Id);
> IntPtr processAddress = gameProcess.MainModule.BaseAddress;
> IntPtr playerAddress = IntPtr.Add(processAddress, 0x209AE40);
> IntPtr pathStructAddress = IntPtr.Add(playerAddress, 0x38 ) ;
> IntPtr posXaddress = IntPtr.Add(pathStructAddress, 0x2);
> IntPtr posYaddress = IntPtr.Add(posXaddress, 0x4);
> 
> int bytesRead = 0;
> ...


I managed to find my character's name by reading memory with the same method, using a memory address from Cheat Engine, but for some reason this won't work.

----------


## dschu012

> Has anyone managed to get this to work? I have this in C# but it just gives 0 for the coordinates:
> 
> 
> I managed to find my character's name by reading memory with the same method, using a memory address from Cheat Engine, but for some reason this won't work.


This was an old patch the player offset has changed. D2R.exe + 0x2055E40 == pPlayerUnit.

----------


## DaveDeluxe

Seems the offset changed again today.. anyone already got the new offset for the playerUnit ?
Im a bit Lost as i dont have a good thing to scan for... Playername with 2 Pointers takes a bit long with 30 adresses.

----------


## Dragonef22

0x205FE40 is the new offset, credits to Blizzhackers discord

----------

